# Mit @Schedule annotierte Methode wird nach einer Weile nicht mehr ausgeführt (JBoss AS 7.2)



## jolinnen (10. Jul 2015)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Problem mit einem Timer, der eine Methode eines lokalen Beans regelmäßig aufrufen soll.
Die Situation:


```
@javax.ejb.Local
public interface MyTimerBean {
        public void verify( javax.ejb.Timer timer );
}

@Singleton
@Local(MyTimerBean.class)
public class MyTimerBeanImpl {
      @Schedule(minute="*/1", hour="*", persistent=false)
      public void verify( javax.ejb.Timer timer )
     { 
          hier kommen u.a. Logfile-Ausgaben
     }
}
```

Der JBoss AS 7.2. deployt das EJB und es läuft dann auch einige Tage, im Logfile sieht man jede Minute einen Eintrag. Nach einigen Tagen jedoch kommen keine Einträge mehr, auch die Funktionalität wird nicht mehr ausgeführt. Im server.log sind keine Fehler, Warnings oder sonstige Hinweise zu sehen. Es fühlt sich so an, als ob der AS den Timer einfach still deaktiviert hat, das Bean selber erscheint noch in der Management-Konsole.
Hat jemand einen Tip für mich?
Vielen Danke und Grüße
jolinnen


----------

